# Anyone know what connection this is please?



## rosra (Jul 27, 2020)

sorry if posting in wrong area

i have been looking for weeks now and i cant find any info for this

all i wanna know is what connection this is or where i can buy a new one or how i can extend our hose as its only around 3ft

any help really appreciated

i did ask manufacturer but really havent been any help and now im really not sure where else i should check

cheers


----------



## smokin peachey (Jul 27, 2020)

Welcome to SMF. Have you checked Tractor supply or a hardware store for a longer hose?


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jul 27, 2020)

Yep, a good place to start with 

 smokin peachey
  said.  Sometimes hard to find exactly what you need depending on how well stocked the store is and how knowledgeable they are. 

Ryan


----------



## rosra (Jul 27, 2020)

no sorry i havent because we dont really have a place like that for UK



i did however check and email loads of companies but no one know what connection this is 

i did however buy this item originally from US thats why i thought it might be a good idea to ask here 

many thanks


----------



## smokin peachey (Jul 27, 2020)

You could also try a shop that makes hydronic hoses they might be able to make you a hose.


----------



## rosra (Jul 27, 2020)

if i can find a store for US i can ask if they will ship internationally but so far i havent found anywhere



this is for a wok burner but i look everywhere but i find nothing


----------



## rosra (Jul 27, 2020)

smokin peachey said:


> You could also try a shop that makes hydronic hoses they might be able to make you a hose.



Yes i will try this as i have only been emailing companies who do bbq's so far no one knows


----------



## smokin peachey (Jul 27, 2020)

Where are you located? Have you tried searching the internet for wok burner parts?


----------



## indaswamp (Jul 27, 2020)

The connection fitting is an orifice nozzle. The small hole is metered and the diameter is precise. this the the jet where the propane or natural gas flows into the venturi of the burner to mix with air prior to coming out of the jets for combustion.


----------



## indaswamp (Jul 27, 2020)

You can buy orifice nozzles online...Tejas smokers has them, but you need to know what size the one you have is....they also have longer hoses so you can just change out the one you have..
https://tejassmokers.com/


----------



## indaswamp (Jul 27, 2020)

This is it...



*    122# - Male NPT x Male NPT 180° Straight  Orifice Fitting  Size #61*







https://tejassmokers.com/image/upload/product_img_highpresure_desc/IMG_0139.jpg


----------



## Winterrider (Jul 27, 2020)

Take fitting to propane dealer. They have books with 1000's of fittings, they could order for you


----------



## rosra (Jul 27, 2020)

indaswamp said:


> This is it...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




thanks very very much your right looks like the one i will check now


----------



## rosra (Jul 27, 2020)

smokin peachey said:


> Where are you located? Have you tried searching the internet for wok burner parts?




UK

Yes i looked everywhere i also emailed around 8 companies and no one had any idea what connector it was


----------



## rosra (Jul 27, 2020)

indaswamp said:


> The connection fitting is an orifice nozzle. The small hole is metered and the diameter is precise. this the the jet where the propane or natural gas flows into the venturi of the burner to mix with air prior to coming out of the jets for combustion.




Yes your right its from a wok burner


----------



## indaswamp (Jul 27, 2020)

That complete hose, regulator, and fittings can be used on a number of different burners, it's the orifice that determines the amount of gas and hence the number of BTU's the burner will have.


----------



## JJS (Jul 27, 2020)

Something like this would be easiest if you are just looking for a longer hose, can get shorter ones too


----------



## desertlites (Jul 27, 2020)

A propane store that refills and services tanks. Take it with you.


----------



## rosra (Jul 27, 2020)

JJS said:


> Something like this would be easiest if you are just looking for a longer hose, can get shorter ones too
> 
> View attachment 455950




Yes i agree would be a good idea and easier, but if you look at images i posted you will see its got a connector which isnt like the one you posted unless there is an adaptor?


----------



## bill1 (Jul 27, 2020)

Indaswamp _might _be right, but the end with the orifice looks to me like a straight, not a tapered thread.  It appears to seal on the burner/orifice end with an O-ring slightly larger than the orifice insert, so the threads needn't be tapered to  create a seal.  

So I'd assume that end could be any weird thread and proprietary connector, so take good care of it...might be hard to replace.  But the _other _end of that short brass burner fitting is almost certainly 1/4 NPT female.  So you really just need an extension from 1/4 NPT male to female, in the added length you want, to insert between your hose and the somewhat unique brass fitting with the orifice.

 Will *5-foo**t* do the trick?    Note male-to-male hose is much more common so a 1/4 NPT coupling will be needed if you get one of those.


----------



## indaswamp (Jul 27, 2020)

Thanks for posting bill1....now that I look closer, I think you may be correct.


----------



## rosra (Jul 28, 2020)

bill1 said:


> Indaswamp _might _be right, but the end with the orifice looks to me like a straight, not a tapered thread.  It appears to seal on the burner/orifice end with an O-ring slightly larger than the orifice insert, so the threads needn't be tapered to  create a seal.
> 
> So I'd assume that end could be any weird thread and proprietary connector, so take good care of it...might be hard to replace.  But the _other _end of that short brass burner fitting is almost certainly 1/4 NPT female.  So you really just need an extension from 1/4 NPT male to female, in the added length you want, to insert between your hose and the somewhat unique brass fitting with the orifice.
> 
> Will *5-foo**t* do the trick?    Note male-to-male hose is much more common so a 1/4 NPT coupling will be needed if you get one of those.




Yes 5ft really would be perfect as im looking for 8ft total 

can you please post a link for what i need as i still really have no idea 

thanks for your help friend


----------



## daveomak (Jul 28, 2020)

That is a gas regulating orifice...   In the picture it shows where it is inserted into the burner...    It's not under any pressure from the burner side so it will not push out...  If it has a number on it, the chart will tell you how many BTU it will produce at a given pressure....


----------



## rosra (Jul 28, 2020)

sorry i did read all but i still now have no idea what i need or where i can buy i emailed everyone no one knows or have any idea please if anyone has anymore info please post very grateful


----------



## bill1 (Jul 28, 2020)

rosra said:


> can you please post a link for what i need as i still really have no idea


I tried to embed the URL in the "5 foot" text but browsers vary.  How's this?


----------



## indaswamp (Jul 28, 2020)

You can remove the orifice fitting you have that is screwed into the hose. Order a longer hose, install orifice fitting. Done.


----------



## indaswamp (Jul 28, 2020)

I suggest taking the hose and orifice that you posted to a hardware store and ask someone there yo help you to make up a longer hose with the fittings you have.


----------



## rosra (Jul 28, 2020)

i tried no one here has any idea

i did get a few messages back saying this

------------------------------------------------------------------



Here are the parts you need if you want to use the same regulator.



G-850-BRF-SP - https://gashosesandregulators.com/searchproducts.php?srch=G-850#



G-100HP194 - https://gashosesandregulators.com/Replacement-Hoses/51



G-46-6B - https://gashosesandregulators.com/searchproducts.php?srch=G-46#



Or If you want the end fitting to be 90 degree elbow,



G-49-6B - https://gashosesandregulators.com/searchproducts.php?srch=G-49#


seems outlet of regulator is a 1/4" Female NPT.


And the end fitting of the hose is what we call an orifice, if you remove that fitting from the 90 degree elbow to me it will be a 1/4" Female NPT.



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

anyone agree with what i was told ?


----------



## indaswamp (Jul 28, 2020)

The orifice fitting should stay in the burner it was take out of. if you are attaching a hose to a different burner, then use the orifice on the new burner. You should be able to disconnect the hose from the regulator, and the orifice and replace the hose with a longer one.


----------



## rosra (Jul 28, 2020)

I have now taken other end off now i can see what is there 

please can someone look see what you are thinking now


----------



## bill1 (Jul 28, 2020)

My advice is just buy an extension hose in 1/4 npt (National Pipe Thread) from Male to Female and insert it between what you show in IMG_2425 and IMG 2427.  Everything else then stays the same.


----------



## rosra (Jul 28, 2020)

bill1 said:


> My advice is just buy an extension hose in 1/4 npt (National Pipe Thread) from Male to Female and insert it between what you show in IMG_2425 and IMG 2427.  Everything else then stays the same.




thanks

i found one here



			https://www.etrailer.com/Propane/Camco/CAM59883.html
		


can you confirm if this is the one i will need please?


----------



## bill1 (Jul 28, 2020)

rosra said:


> thanks
> 
> i found one here
> 
> ...


Yes, it appears nearly identical to the amazon model I suggested for half the price.


----------



## rosra (Jul 29, 2020)

bill1 said:


> Yes, it appears nearly identical to the amazon model I suggested for half the price.





thanks for confirming 

a few more quick questions please

hose i have now says 350-PSI if i will be extending to 8ft will i need a higher PSI for hose as its using a high pressure regulator?


now when i was unscrewing everything i noticed on all threaded parts there was a kind of sealant do you have any idea what sort sealant i will need for re sealing everything ?


i see some people say use teflon  other people say no because its a high pressure regulator, i think it will be best if i use a sealant but im not sure which one i should use any idea please?

thanks for all your advice very grateful


----------



## rosra (Jul 29, 2020)

can someone look these images please confirm if this is the same one as the one i posted

i now took all off connections now i can see only hose i need however im not sure where i can buy this one

all i need now is the same one however i need one with a 90 degree angle per image and also 8ft anyone know where i can get please?


----------



## indaswamp (Jul 29, 2020)

That T fitting....it looks like a valve. did you remove the parts? If you did, then what you need to buy is a hose AND a valve. They can be separate and you can screw them together then attach to your regulator and burner...

They hose you have is crimped onto the valve and made as one piece. You do not have to go back with the exact same valve and hose. They make them with male and female threaded ends so you can just screw them together. Go look around on the tejas smoker site I posted, or call someone at tejas and they will help you.


----------



## rosra (Jul 29, 2020)

Yes i did remove all parts 

now i have only hose and now i can see the basic hose i will need yes your also right i cannot remove anymore as its all been crimped as one

is it not possible to buy the same one i have for 8ft as i cannot find our same one anywhere without using adaptors

will i need a higher PSI hose if i am using 8ft/10ft vs only the 3ft it came with?

very grateful for everyone help i very new to all this sorry for all questions i just really dont wanna get anything wrong as i know its gas can be very dangerous 

i have been looking everywhere but i havent really found our same one


----------



## rosra (Jul 29, 2020)

i had a reply now back manufacturer

they now write 

qcc-1 / type-1 and 1/8


----------



## indaswamp (Jul 29, 2020)

The hose you have is not standard. It is likely made by a company and provided with the burner they sell. You do not have to use it. Buy a new valve and a new hose and be done with it. But reuse the orifice fitting. put it back in the burner.


----------



## indaswamp (Jul 29, 2020)

No, you will not need a higher PSI hose when going to 8ft. the pressure drop is at the valve so if the hose is rated for the pressure stated on the regulator, then it can handle the pressure coming out of the valve.


----------



## rosra (Jul 29, 2020)

they write back now saying 

This unit is not designed for a longer hose. The burner and hose assembly is designed to be used with a propane tank only. There is plenty of room for the hose to reach from the burner to the propane tank using the regulator it comes with.



We do not recommend using this any other way or with any other set up

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

the setup i am now going for is this one here 

i have everything ready however i need a 8ft like hose here 

now they are saying i cant use one 

very confused


----------



## rosra (Jul 29, 2020)

when you write orifice is this what mean ?


----------



## indaswamp (Jul 29, 2020)

Yes, that is the orifice...the fitting with the small hole in it.


----------



## rosra (Jul 29, 2020)

i think i have found the new hose i need now, however i still have a few questions 


is this really true what i was told we cannot use 8ft or extend our hose because of like safety or something? 

also now i have removed our  orifice i would like to fit a new one i dont really like the idea of re using the same one as i could of damaged when removing it was also covered with a sealant or something so any chance you know what this orifice is please or a name or something?


----------



## Fueling Around (Jul 29, 2020)

JJS said:


> Something like this would be easiest if you are just looking for a longer hose, can get shorter ones too
> 
> View attachment 455950


This was the BEST advice for someone that doesn't have experience with gas lines and fittings.
That said let us move on.

Length of the hose is insignificant with gas flow.  I suspect it more with trip hazard for the safety.

Yes, you should use a gas rated sealant when assembling the fittings.  Very low pressure, but a leak is on the dangerous side.  
I would re-use the same orifice fitting.  The wrong orifice can be very problematic


----------



## bill1 (Jul 29, 2020)

Oh Rosra my Friend, you are making me nervous disassembling parts on the high pressure part of that assembly.  Please put everything back together exactly as you found it and torque the fittings to about 20 foot pounds (except the needle valve).  You have oodles of safety margin using a 350 psi _rated _hose on the downstream end of that red regulator.  You can confidently add a 5' extension length between your existing black hose and the part you show in IMG_2429.  The very slight effect on flow rate might require you having to open that needle valve maybe a quarter-turn max...it's no big deal.  

The vendor is telling you "no, don't change anything" because if you fiddle around foolishly on the high pressure end you can hurt yourself and they don't want to get sued.  

But now I do want to ask...why do you want to extend the hose?  The setup you show in B.jpg looks ideal for a nice hot wok in a compact space.  What are you trying to do?   

I'm afraid English may not be your native tongue and we're even using engineering units (pounds, inches) that are strange to you.  We want to help you but we want you to be safe too!


----------



## rosra (Jul 30, 2020)

thanks friend very kind for you wanting us to be safe i very grateful for you

yes this setup i show you is very nice i wish for this same one

i brought a stainless steel table for our wok burner which i hope can sit nicely inside as the picture i show but for the now our hose i have only 3ft i dont feel it would be safe for having such a tank anywhere near please see video and picture for what i will be creating

I am also changing regulator because i see someone else using our same setup they also changed regulator for the new one i show but like i say tank very close i dont feel for us this will be safe thats why now i wish for a longer hose

yes i can put everything back together but even so i still have no idea friend how any these new hose will fit or extend our old hose

as you can see video tank very close i think for me its very unsafe for this reason i wish for a longer new hose please give your advice

i read everyone reply but i still now very unsure for which option i need for extending our hose

also i believe in other picture b.jpg i show this guy doesnt leave any tank when cooking maybe they only store there because i see very long hose when our one only 3ft

i see the pictures you posted and even i will put all this back together i still now dont really see how all this can fit really to create 8ft or something

please advise friend


----------



## rosra (Jul 30, 2020)

friend are you also saying this one here (new hose.png) i can use if i put everything back together

i brought a new regulator as you can see but if you look at our new hose.png i dont really see how this can fit for our new regulator will i need unscrew black part and after fit our new regulator will this be right please advise friend


----------



## rosra (Jul 30, 2020)

friend here are also some other parts i also got when i brought our new regulator

please can anyone let us know what i need now 

i checked all pictures everyone post but i still cant seem know how all this can come together

also our UK tank i believe has a different connection compared with USA

very grateful for all advice friends


----------



## forktender (Jul 30, 2020)

Fueling Around said:


> This was the BEST advice for someone that doesn't have experience with gas lines and fittings.
> That said let us move on.
> 
> Length of the hose is insignificant with gas flow.  I suspect it more with trip hazard for the safety.
> ...


Any pipe dope/ thread sealant will be more than sufficient.
In the pipe trades we normally use RectorSeal #5, RectorSeal Blue Magic or Laco Slick Tight....all can be found at Lowes or Home Depot.......any thread compound will be fine you can buy a small tube for $4-$6.00 at your local hardware store.
You just paint it onto the male threads a little goes a long way you don't need to goop it up with a lot of sealant.


----------



## forktender (Jul 30, 2020)

Once you get it up and running use caution if you ever need to change out the fuel tank. Always turn off the gas with the valve on the tank then bleed off the line pressure/ meaning open the valve closet to the cooker to bleed off any pressure in the rubber fuel line before disconnecting the tank.  I've seen more than a few people get burned because they didn't bleed off the fuel line before disconnecting the tank. All it takes is a static charge caused by the metal wrench on the fuel regulator and the gas in the 8" of fuel line....BOOM!!!  This is most likely the reason the manufacture does not want people to extend the fuel line. Because the longer fuel line acts like a pressurized reservoir that if not bled off correctly can cause fuel to spew out and cause a flash fire.

Another thing is when you turn your propane or natural gas tank on only crack the tank valve 1/4 turn. You won't get a bigger flame by opening the tank valve more than a 1/4 turn. And in an emergency situation it's a hell of a lot easier to reach into the flames to shut the fuel source down with a 1/4 turn than trying to turn off a valve that is opened fully. You get zero benefit from opening the tank valve more than 1/4 turn.....ZERO!!! 
Be safe and always bleed off pressurized fuel lines before trying to disconnect them.


Here is a quick video on how to apply thread sealant.
Just don't get any in or on the end of the pipe threads or you might clog the gas/fuel orifice.



You don't have to go stupid crazy tight when you make up the threads just go snug than a full turn after snug. Use your judgement tighter is not always better when you're dealing with brass threads. Just get it tight than a few more 1/4 turns.
If you need any help let me know and I will try to walk you through it. I have 38 yrs in the pipe trades UA Local #38 Plumbers & Pipe Fitters union out of SF.

Best of luck too you.
Dan


----------



## rosra (Jul 30, 2020)

thanks very very much i read everything you write very good advice dan you are very good for all you write i am very grateful for you 

i already turn off our gas from our tank-end first i let all gas run completely dry after every use out of our hose 

yes i will look to buy the sealant same one you recommended

however before i can do anything i will still now need our hose for now im still very very confused for what i need or which one i looked new hose.rb picture but i dont believe this can fit without some like kind of new adaptor

because our tank for UK fitting is not the same as a USA one


----------



## rosra (Jul 30, 2020)

the only one i can get local is this one will this one be good ?


----------



## rosra (Jul 30, 2020)

whats your opinion here everyone?

i know this guy is using 350psi hose high reg and i know he removed original reg and after fitted a new one

i know myself this is very unsafe because he never used any sealant only cheap tape


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jul 30, 2020)

That tape looks like Teflon tape and is also used on gas line fittings.  It is also used for hydraulic hose fittings that can reach several thousand psi. No matter what you use for sealing your gas lines you need to check for any gas leaks on your fittings. 

Ryan


----------



## Fueling Around (Jul 30, 2020)

Teflon tape for gas is yellow.
White is not gaseous rated even though people have mis-used it for years. Tired of how many times I hear "just double wrap the tape and you're good."
Never used LA-CO Slik tite but it is a gaseous rated all purpose thread sealant.
I use Rectorseal #5 on metal and Rectorseal Tru-Blu on plastic.

Your "new hose" image is the Type 1 (QCC) which I quess must be a US thing.  Appears the brits stayed with the pol which is male on the hose end into a female on the tank with left hand threads.
Somewhere in your posts is the converter from Type 1 to pol


----------



## rosra (Jul 31, 2020)

thanks

yes the new hose rb.png  i can get but if i am being very honest i am still very unsure for what other connector i will need

only one i have is a US TO UK adaptor and also the other one that came with new regulator

i just really need be 100% sure before i can order anything because i am UK based and our shipping will not be cheap so i dont wanna get anything wrong

i still cant believe no one around here are selling anything like this i checked everywhere and already emailed a lot people but no one knows anything here as its a US part i believe


----------



## JC in GB (Jul 31, 2020)

rosra said:


> sorry if posting in wrong area
> 
> i have been looking for weeks now and i cant find any info for this
> 
> ...











						0.58US $ |1/8" NPT Male Fit 3/16" OD 4.76mm Tube Compression Union Brass Fitting Connector Propane Water Gas Air Fuel Hydaulic Pneumatic|Pipe Fittings|   - AliExpress
					

Smarter Shopping, Better Living!  Aliexpress.com




					www.aliexpress.com
				




How about this?

JC


----------



## bill1 (Aug 1, 2020)

Oh Rosra, you have bought many parts.  Please don't buy any more.  JC is now suggesting you consider 3/16 copper tubing.  Let's not go there.    

The larger part you show in IMG_2460 is an adapter from POL to QCC1.  QCC1 is the new USA fitting.  You don't need wrenches, only fingers, to make or break the connection, and most important it is normal right-hand thread so if you aim your hand away from your body and turn right, it tightens.  (Righty-tighty, Lefty-loosey.   Get it?  Funny!)  The older POL fitting is the end with the black O-ring.  It is one of the few things in life that are left hand thread.  So it tightens when you think it might be loosening, which is a very dangerous thing to NOT know in pressurized explosive gases.   YOu'll note there are 6 little grooves cut in the hex nut on the POL fitting.  That is the reminder that it's a Left hand thread.  

Your "new hose.png"  and "IMG_2390.jpg" parts have QCC1 fittings.  You will find they fit with IMG_2460.  Do you have a propane tank handy like your country uses?  Try to see if your part in IMG_2460 will screw into it...remember POL is LH so it's opposite direction.  If it does, great!  I'm hesitant to say for sure it will because, although the pictures in screenshot_1.png and screenshot_2.png _look _like a POL fitting, the hex nut on the regulator does _not_ have the normal grooves cut into it.   

Assuming your country's bottles are POL (I think so) then use the part in IMG_2460  to screw into the bottle.  (Remember that's the weird direction thread.)  The o-ring makes the seal, so no tape or dope on the threads please!   Then screw extension hose "new hose.png"  into it.  Then screw your 10psi regulator, needle valve, 3' hose, and orifice (what's shown as an assembly in IMG_2390.jpg) into it.  Those are QCC fittings--no sealing the threads on those either.  Then the end of that goes into your burner.  Before opening the tank valve, verify the "new hose" is rated for >250psi.  Propane bottles have pressure relief valves set for 250psi so anything on the high pressure side of the regulator must hand that much pressure safely.  That's why I suggested the extension hose on the low pressure end, right before the orifice, but someone else advice got taken so we'll make that work.  

I hope you can get your money back for all the other parts.


----------



## rosra (Aug 1, 2020)

thanks for your very detailed reply i read all although i dont really know all the words you use but i very grateful for you 

so for now all i need really know is what item i need for completing as i still now have no 10ft like hose which is now what really need


----------



## rosra (Aug 3, 2020)

I brought this one however wrong one $20 i wasted now i thought i was buying a sealant

if anyone can give a link for hose i will need with all new parts please post i checked all the ones people posted however non look like one i need 

i really dont wanna use parts i have now removed because for safely if not i guess i will have no choose but even if someone knows what like hose i will need please post i check everywhere i still really dont know


----------

